# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Cannabis

## mic16

Hallo,

Wie kan mij zeggen of cannabis goed is tegen gescheurde rugspieren, ander pijnstillers helpen niet.

En daardoor kan ik geen 200 m meer stappen van de pijn.

Ik zou morfine moete nemen maar dan mag ik geen auto meer besturen, daarom zou ik medicinale cannabis willen gebruiken.

Zou dat niet beter zijn????

Graag een reactie.

Mic.

----------

